# Need a camera within 15K



## masterkd (Sep 1, 2013)

I need a camera within 15k
And I accept I am noob in cameras
I searched a little bit and shortlisted SX 240 but also open for other suggestions
Please help me to get one.

Thanks in advance.

*What's your budget?*
Rs. 15000

*Camera type?
DSLR or Point and Shoot*
Advanced Point and Shoot

*Body Style?
Compact or Bridge (bulky)*
No preference
Only image quality matters

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
As much as possible provided it doesn't make the overall quality low

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*
Not much right away as I don't know how to use the functionality
but like to have it as I want to learn it

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
Everything (I mean any occasion or travel)

*Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?*
Indoor and outdoor both, sports rarely

*Video?*
good to have

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?*
SX240/SX260 but it seems to out of stock everywhere

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike*
No for Samsung
Canon preferred

*From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store*
Open for both Online and local

*Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Remote, GPS, Articulated screen, Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type...*
Image stabilization, Panorama

*Anything else you would like to tell us?*
I am noob to photography


----------



## masterkd (Sep 3, 2013)

Camera experts any suggestions??
By the way HS240 and HS260 out of stock everywhere
Any other suggestions having same quality??


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2013)

I am little confused with advanced p&s and mentioning of SX240/260 and don't mind manual exposure control. So I am assuming you are looking for a decent image producing p&s camera.

You can get one around/under 10k. 
IXUS255
WX150

If you are not in a hurry, wait for some good offers. For the last two years I see good offers comes around Saraswati puja time (few weeks before diwali).

Note: Not necessarily it would this year too. Just I think it's most likely to happen.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 3, 2013)

Actually currently I have zero idea on manual controls but like to buy something a little bit advanced so that when I learn all these stuffs I will be able to use them. I apologize if I confused anyone and also corrected the the original post.
Also cannot wait long as my parents are traveling on this october, so I need to get the camera by September 3rd week.

Also as I find SX240/SX260 is unavailable everywhere thinking to get TZ30


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2013)

When people talking about camera, advanced compact (p&s) means large sensor compact camera. Image quality is better than typical 1/2.3" sensor compact camera, less zoom, plenty of manual controls. You may not appreciate the feature set of these advanced compacts as you are new...

Nikon P330 - it comes under your budget
Fuji XF1 - Little out of your budget

Whereas SX240/260 is a small sensor compact with plenty of zoom and manual controls. If this is the kinda camera you want, there are very few choices you have in your budget.
SX240/260, TZ25/30, HX10/20V are all announced about a year ago and replaced by their successors. (Canon yet to launch it's in Indian market).

SX240 and TZ25 were selling @ 12500; SX260, TZ30 and HX10 were selling around 14500; HX20 were selling around 16000 before disappearing from the market.

You may find some old stocks and they will have a higher price tag. And the successors are out of your budget. Either you have to pay little more for the old stock or you can increase your budget a little and get a bridge camera like FZ60. Else settle of decent p&s shoot like IXUS 255.

Choice and money is yours. I am just giving my opinion.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 3, 2013)

^Thanks a lot for all the advice.
I have narrowed down to two options.
1. TZ30 @ Rs 16911 from Flipkart
2. FZ60 @ Rs 15389 from Flipkart

What do you think??

Also I have a query regarding memory cards. Does class 4/6/10 have much impact??


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2013)

FZ60 eyes closed... Place your order before stock lasts or they withdraw the deal. 15k for FZ60 is a steal... Wonderful pricing and surprisingly from Flipkart...

For now the card you get along with the bundle is suffice. You can look for higher rated when/if you needed.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 4, 2013)

Ordered the FZ60
Thanks a lot for all the help


----------



## masterkd (Sep 7, 2013)

Just received the camera today. Took some snaps in auto settings. Pictures are awesome.
Now gotta learn manual controls.
Thanks a lot nac.


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats and happy clicking...

You can share your work in photography thread...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats that u liked it ...have fun


----------

